# 10 Cloverfield Lane: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von Produzent J.J. Abrams



## SimonFistrich (16. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *10 Cloverfield Lane: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von Produzent J.J. Abrams* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 10 Cloverfield Lane: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film von Produzent J.J. Abrams


----------



## Romim (16. Januar 2016)

Hoffentlich eine fortsetzung von Cloverfield


----------



## Van83 (16. Januar 2016)

Romim schrieb:


> Hoffentlich eine fortsetzung von Cloverfield



*"10 Cloverfield Lane - Trailer kündigt Cloverfield-Sequel von ..."*

*"Cloverfield 2" ist da: Erster Trailer zu "10 Cloverfield Lane ...*

Interessant war beim ersten Teil noch die Kameraführung der Opfa..


----------

